# [SOLVED] Cursors for Windows 8



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

It`s hard to find cursors that are easy to download on Windows 8. I had Cursor FX-Stardock but now it`s not compatible with Windows 8. Any suggestions please?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursors for Windows 8*

These may look nice to you:

Browsing Windows Cursors on deviantART


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Cursors for Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> These may look nice to you:
> 
> Browsing Windows Cursors on deviantART


Thank you, i`ve downloaded a cursor and opened the zip file, could you explain how to get that cursor :smile:into mouse properties so i can select it as my cursor please?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursors for Windows 8*

This may help:

How to Install Windows Cursors - The PCman Website


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Cursors for Windows 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This may help:
> 
> How to Install Windows Cursors - The PCman Website


*Thank You*:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursors for Windows 8*

Any time!


----------

